# Test Kits



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I think i have a bad batch of my nitrate api drops and need to buy a new one. Im wondering should i get the test strips just for nitrates or just get another api refill?


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

sorry if this is in wrong category i didnt know if it was tank/equipment


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

This is fine since it's related to water chemistry -- I'd just go buy another bottle of test solution, those strips are no bueno.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok cool thanks man


----------

